# Article: Watch Your Mouth!!!!!



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

Do you know the impact of your own words? 

One of the easiest ways to determine what a person is like is to listen to his words. Words betray a person. The Bible says that kind people speak kind words and that evil-hearted people have words filled with harm. 

People who have learned this find that words spoken either can destroy people or be used to build people up. Words are incredibly powerful. They can build up a relationship, a company, even a church or the can destroy them just a quickly. *Words are incredibly powerful.*

*What Are Some Ways Words Can Destroy? *


*Through Lies*- Are the words you speak true and honest? Or are you deceptive in your words and business practices? *"The Lord hates every liar, but He is a friend of all who can be trusted." Proverbs 12:22*
*Through Words of Anger*- You have heard it before, but counting to ten before opening your mouth has helped many relationships.*"A kind answer soothes angry feelings, but harsh words stir them up." Proverbs 15:1*
*Through Gossip*- Would you say that about them if there were standing next to you? Would you want someone to say that about you? *"Gossip is no good! It causes hard feelings and comes between friends." Proverbs 16:28*
*What Are Some Ways Words Can Build? *


*Through Words of Encouragement*- Speak words that encourage others. Any fool can tear something down, but it takes a wise man to build up something or someone*. "Kind words are like honey - they cheer you up and make you feel strong." Proverbs 16:24*
*Through Words of Good Report*- No matter how hard you have to look, find something good and talk about it! "If you can't say anything good, then don't say anything at all!" *"Focus your attention on whatever is true, pure, right, holy, friendly and proper. Don't ever stop thinking about what is truly worthwhile and worthy of praise." Philippians 4:8*
*Through Words of Cheerfulness*- Speak kind words that bring joy and healing to people*. "Sharp words cut like a sword, but words of wisdom heal." Proverbs 12:18*
*"The Power of Words:"
*_A careless word may kindle strife
A cruel word may wreck a life
A bitter word may hate instill
A brutal word may smite and kill_​
_ A gracious word may smooth the way_
_A joyous word may light the day_
_A timely word may lessen stress_
_A loving word may heal and bless

_ *Join me in weighing our words.
Mark

Here is a link to the Life Lessons Blog*​


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey DP, no kidding. I'm sure am thankful I had this information last night and kept my lips sealed. I sure am glad I have God on my side. He has protected me from myself on so many occasions.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Snorts*

Tis true ... good to see you and your whole family of Snorts in church this morning!

Have a safe week man!
Mark



Bucksnort said:


> Hey DP, no kidding. I'm sure am thankful I had this information last night and kept my lips sealed. I sure am glad I have God on my side. He has protected me from myself on so many occasions.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

daparson said:


> Tis true ... good to see you and your whole family of Snorts in church this morning!
> 
> Have a safe week man!
> Mark


Thank you, and I would like to apologize for snoring on my pew(J/K)







Hee Hee. It was a great Easter Sunday.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Sleeping?*



Bucksnort said:


> Thank you, and I would like to apologize for snoring on my pew(J/K)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought you were praying ... till I saw the drool! (grin)


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

daparson said:


> I thought you were praying ... till I saw the drool! (grin)


I just thought that was the way he looked. 

Thanks for the words Parson.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

James 3 tells us that man can not control the tongue. Tom always shares the thought that "you can tell a mans heart, by what comes out of his mouth". That is so true. I thank the Lord for delivering a wretch like me.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

By the way, thank you again Mark for sharing the "Good News"


----------

